# DVD Drive missing after waking from sleep mode



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

I have an HP P7-1446S computer running Windows 8 64 bit. I installed a second DVD drive in the computer (LG BH12). When the computer goes into sleep mode, when I awake the computer the 2nd dvd drive is gone. When I reboot the computer both drives show up. They show as Drive E (the original DVD drive) and Drive F (the LG drive). I checked the cables and everything is fine it seems. Anyone have any ideas? This is very frustrating!!!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

uninstall the drive from the device manager and reboot


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the drivers are part of windows

uninstalling the drive and rebooting reinstalls them


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

I already tried to uninstall from device manager and rebooted and that did not solve the problem.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the only things i can find relate to win7,win8 probably to new for it to come up

could not find any solved solutions


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

It can't be a problem with the drive itself as it works fine after the computer is restarted


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Look at the properties of this device and see what the power setting of it is?


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

Where do I check that? I don't see any power settings when I go into properties


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone have any ideas? I am still having this issue.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check if there is a firmware update for the problem drive

try a new data cable on it


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

There is no new firmware update. How could it be the data cable? If it was a bad cable wouldn't it not work at all? Just asking before I have to open this thing up. thanks for your response!!!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it may just be a break i one of the wires which you cannot see


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And it could be a hairline fracture such that it makes sufficient contact sometimes but not all the time.

*EDIT*: Similarly it could also be a cable connection that is corroded or somehow not making proper contact at all times.


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

I swapped the cables with the drive that came installed with the computer and the new drive still disappears after waking from sleep


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it appears that this driver needs to be updated

Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver hp win8

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=ob-109927-1


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't have an Intel processor I have an AMD


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

go to the amd site for updated chipset drivers for win 8


----------

